# lenny lamb/little frog woven wraps



## wishuwerehere

I love my stretchy wrap and am definitely a convert to wrapping. However dd2 is currently putting on a lb a week (go boobie milk :happydance: ) and i can totally see why a heavier baby is hard work in a stretchy! I've started investigating woven wraps and noticed these brands are cheaper - are they any good? I'm particularly interested to hear if anyone has bought from the lenny lamb outlet - the wraps are second quality/have small cosmetic defects and are cheaper. 

TIA :flower:

ETA: if someone could also point me in the direction of some good fsot forums that'd be great


----------



## Bean66

Not bought myself but they are both recommended makes especially for newbies.

Check out slings and things FSOT, affordable baby slings for swap or sale, babywearing FSOT. These are all on facebook


----------



## Feronia

I love my Little Frog. :) I got it as a size 2 to use as my shorty wrap and it was only $40. You can get a size 6 for about $60, and even less if you get a seconds quality.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Yeah I can get a second quality lenny lamb for about £30, £40 if including postage from Europe. Waiting till I get my child benefit sorted then I'm going shopping :haha:


----------



## jenstar

I have a lenny lamb cotton one and find it the same as my storch cotton one tbh.


----------



## too_scared

I have a linen blend little frog and I love it. It took a bit to break in but it's great now. Washing, drying, and ironing will do wonders for breaking in. :)


----------

